# One fly”redfish”



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I dig it. I'd like to have something different for low and high tide fishing, but if I had to pick one it would be very similar to what you just posted. Black and purple for sure. I would probably like slightly bigger, maybe a #2 or #1 hook. A "flowy" material like rabbit or craft fur for the tail, and either an EP brush or deer hair for the head to push a little water.

edit to add -- this is for SC lowcountry. Usually pretty dirty water. I'd like to go smaller in the winter, but I fish more in the summer so if I had to pick one only, it would be more geared toward summer fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lach’s Shrimp


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

A slight variation on Seth’s original post. Any dark, buggy, crabby fly. Reds seem to eat anything presented well enough - but watching them nose up to a crab and crush it is pretty marvelous. 

A Gurgler would be a very close second.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

duppyzafari said:


> View attachment 110468
> 
> A slight variation on Seth’s original post. Any dark, buggy, crabby fly. Reds seem to eat anything presented well enough - but watching them nose up to a crab and crush it is pretty marvelous.
> 
> A Gurgler would be a very close second.


This my fly most of the time with different colors to match water clarity. Actually picked it from you. Been loving it ever since


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Probably a size 4 olive redfish crack. Seems to check the boxes of redfish here most of the time. Is it a shrimp or a crab or a fish, I don’t know, let’s bite it and see.








A size 4 tan or olive borski slider is a close second. Either redfish crack or a borski slider can get refusal after refusal like they both did on last Saturday’s outing, but a size one chartreuse and white gartside soft hackle streamer got gobbled up by every redfish that saw it. The fish make the rules, I just try to keep up. 

I fish next to and near to living oyster reef/mud-shell mixes more than anything. Occasionally, flooded marsh and cord grasses. Once in a while over submerged aquatic grass and bare packed sand mixes. Depths, mostly 2 feet or less.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Sethsawyer said:


> View attachment 110382
> Ok, so I am looking for some inspiration for a few new redfish patterns. So if you had to only pick one fly to fish for redfish what would it be, and what conditions do you normally fish in.
> 
> My one fly of choice would be a “crabby rabbit”. My personal fly usually size 4 hook, Purple rabbit strip tail with flo orange rubber legs with a black rabbit fur body spun on a dubbing loop trimmed flat on the bottom with beadchain or small lead eyes eyes and a double mono weedguard.
> ...


Great fly.
If I was forced to use just one pattern for Lowcountry reds, it would be very similar to this..


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Lach’s Shrimp
> 
> View attachment 110384


Glad you dig is Smack, it should be forsale commercially in fly shops or online here in the next 3-6 months as it one of my patterns that has been picked up by Montana Fly Company.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasag07 said:


> Glad you dig is Smack, it should be forsale commercially in fly shops or online here in the next 3-6 months as it one of my patterns that has been picked up by Montana Fly Company.


Awesome! I let one of my clients take one he used to smoke redfish for three days straight and he was supposed to tie me a bunch but nothing yet...


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 110656
> View attachment 110654


 A go to for reds for me 


Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 110656
> View attachment 110654


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Redfish love the purple nurple.


----------

